# book: ONE SECOND AFTER



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

*TITLE* One Second After

*CATEGORY* Fiction

*RATING* (1-10) =7+
( I rate MALEVIL, ALAS BAYLON, WORLD MADE BY HAND and LIGHTS OUT as 10s') The Scientific basis for the plot rates a 10.

*OVERVIEW*
Modern day setting. A suspected EMP attack leaves a sleepy southern town in turmoil, grasping to survive on its own with little or no assistance from the outside world.

*SPOILERS RANTS & RAVES*

I found it hard to believe the protagonist, a retired Army Colonel (who authored a paper on EMP attacks) would struggle so hard to grasp an EMP attack has happened.

There is a survival learning curve, those who recognize an event has happened (fire, plane crash, flood, earthquake, robbery, etc) and react rationally in accordance with those new facts of life are statistically more likely to survive. The main character in this book bases his day, or an event or a setback on the number of cigarettes he has remaining in his pocket. He is a hero who wanders lost through much of the "event" and at no time does he do anything to prepare for the survival of himself or his family. He allows the "state" to take care of him while he debates the changing of the little world about him. A luxury, in reality, that would not be available to the masses.

The final survival statistics are shocking.

The treatment and categorization of people who were already prepared is a warning.

*TALKING POINTS /LESSONS LEARNED*

1/ Everyone should have at least 30 days food, the means to purify water and the means to hunt and defend oneself.

2/ Basic medical supplies and a long term prescription medical care plan (as feasible) is a necessity

3/ Seeds for gardening are gold

4/ An alternate safe location, under a day's walking distance is a good idea (i.e. your house burns to the ground or Cannibal Mutant Zombie Bikers invade)

5/ Understand EMP and make a "Safe Box" containing some critical essential items (radios, 2 way commo, batteries, small solar panel etc)

*DISCLAIMER*

I am not an author, not as intelligent as most and read the book to improve my own preparation and knowledge. The book fairly improved my understanding of an EMP attack, but as an enjoyable read, it was long to point and slow to speed. I listened to the audio version, which I found somewhat annoying in dialect. The protagonist sounded like a hard ass the entire way through. Maybe flashbacks to my own Father. Didn't need that.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I enjoyed the book as well. I found the most eye opening thing about the book was the (somewhat) predicatble timeline for things happening (one month some starvation, 2 weeks unhealthy heart people would die from over exertion, 3 months the prozac crowd would be nuts - times given are mine, but it's the idea I was going for)...The waves of disease, the hordes of migration, the cannibalism. The domino effect was amazing to see.

I thought it could have been a bit faster paced as well. Over all a good book.:congrat:


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been wanting to read this book, but not to buy it. It's been out of my local library every time I've looked. Hopefully its not as boring or longwinded as "Patriots", "Unintended Consequences" or "Enemies Foreign and Domestic". 

My favorite is still "Alas Babylon". 

Thanks for the mini review.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

It isn't as boring as Patriots. Although to be fair, my husband loved Patriots. If you want a great book to read while waiting for One Second After, try Lights Out by HalfFast. It's free and on line. Lights Out, Halffast


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a copy of Lights Out and read it every now and then. Patriots couldn't decide if it wanted to be an owners manual, a bible or a story.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I too bought it, I too was a bit disappointed with it, I mean the guy couldn't figure out how to keep clean, paint a barrel black add water and sun...come back in afternoon dip out warm if not hot water...add soap...scrub...crap... it did have some good points I just can't remember them..it was ok..


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> I too bought it, I too was a bit disappointed with it, I mean the guy couldn't figure out how to keep clean, paint a barrel black add water and sun...come back in afternoon dip out warm if not hot water...add soap...scrub...crap... it did have some good points I just can't remember them..it was ok..


I agree, I also remember (been a while since I listened to it) that the preppers or "those survivalist compound people" were looked at as squirrel hunting low lifes.

The book took no appreciation of preps and still in the end the govt cavalry came riding in (late) to save everyone, delivering MRE's. And everyone lived happily ever after.

MRE's Yum Yum. I'll roll over and do tricks for that. Yeah right........


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

SurvivalNut said:


> I agree, I also remember (been a while since I listened to it) that the preppers or "those survivalist compound people" were looked at as squirrel hunting low lifes.
> 
> The book took no appreciation of preps and still in the end the govt cavalry came riding in (late) to save everyone, delivering MRE's. And everyone lived happily ever after.
> 
> MRE's Yum Yum. I'll roll over and do tricks for that. Yeah right........


Well..... I really did like the Ham and Lima beans..AKA...Ham and MF'rs...but that was C rats...still have my first p-38..1959!!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought it was pretty good overall. I usually read these types of books to look for holes in my preps. Despite the number of years I've been a survivalist I still have things to learn. They're kind of like eating fish. Just spit out the bones. They are good tests of our knowledge as well. Tips like painting a barrel black, etc. that we would have thought of that the author didn't. There's nothing wrong with taking the good and bad from a book and using it to evaluate our own preps. 

We bought the book and have loaned it out to others to read and perhaps open their eyes to some of the things that could be on the horizon. It does get them thinking!

I too am tired of survivalists/preppers being treated poorly in so many books/TV shows/movies. You would think that anyone who made plans and preparations to keep ther family safe during hard times would be applauded. I think it's the welfare mentality that pervades our society (and the world) that those "with" should be responsible for those "without." Hogwash! I know too many people who could be preparing now but they're spending all of their money at Starbucks. When the hard times come and their family is in need it is not my responsibility to provide for them. (Even though they may think it is.)


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> Well..... I really did like the Ham and Lima beans..AKA...Ham and MF'rs...but that was C rats...still have my first p-38..1959!!


You beat me by 10 years, got my first and still going strong P-38 out of a C-ration in '69.:scratch


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> You beat me by 10 years, got my first and still going strong P-38 out of a C-ration in '69.:scratch


Bob, would you believe that the c rats went back so far that the smokes were yellowed and when you tried to tamp them the tobacco flew out the end..the first one I got had Lucky Strikes in it..

I won't even mention how many of the "Homies" tossed that little roll, not knowing it was their TP...hahahaha... gotta tell ya use "Squirrel shooters" were better prepared for it then them city boys...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> Bob, would you believe that the c rats went back so far that the smokes were yellowed and when you tried to tamp them the tobacco flew out the end..the first one I got had Lucky Strikes in it..
> 
> I won't even mention how many of the "Homies" tossed that little roll, not knowing it was their TP...hahahaha... gotta tell ya use "Squirrel shooters" were better prepared for it then them city boys...


Good God are we dating ourselves or what.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> Good God are we dating ourselves or what.


Bob, I'm so far over the hill the only date I can get is with myself....

In fact I some times fear I'll never get a chance to use all this crap I have stored...is that lame or what?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

The wife and I just finished listening to 'One Second After', wow, how depressing. Didn't even one person have food storage, or prepared, didn't seem so. Following the time-line, 2 months into this disaster and they are already starving to death?, maybe I missed something. Good "get off your butt" and prepare book though, maybe this should be required reading for students.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> The wife and I just finished listening to 'One Second After', wow, how depressing. Didn't even one person have food storage, or prepared, didn't seem so. Following the time-line, 2 months into this disaster and they are already starving to death?, maybe I missed something. Good "get off your butt" and prepare book though, maybe this should be required reading for students.


I read something the other day where someone quipped that the average American has more food stored for their dog than for their family.

We have the book loaned out to our kids (it's getting passed around).


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I loved it!I bought it and "the road" the same day.it almost seemed to be a prequel to the road since the road never goes into what destroyed civilization.

I recommend both and I don't just go buy books at full price.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> You beat me by 10 years, got my first and still going strong P-38 out of a C-ration in '69.:scratch


I gottcha both beat if a hand-me-down counts-- I have my dad's p38 from WWII, his dog tags and the army issue wooden handled pocket knife. He carried them all through Europe.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

My wife and kids tell me I should have been a history teacher. Had I been a history teacher, _One Second After_ would have been required reading, and you can bet the little darlings would not have gotten away with just Cliff Notes. I would have quizzed them chapter by chapter.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> My wife and kids tell me I should have been a history teacher. Had I been a history teacher, _One Second After_ would have been required reading, and you can bet the little darlings would not have gotten away with just Cliff Notes. I would have quizzed them chapter by chapter.


I taught high school 95-99. Required reading in my class was "ANDERSONVILLE". Chapter by chapter we discussed the trials of 32,000 Union Civil War prisioners living in holes in the ground on 25 acres.

I had visited the site in 1985. What a hell hole it would have been.

I agree, One Second After would be an interesting study. I also have passed my audio book to all my family.


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I too am tired of survivalists/preppers being treated poorly in so many books/TV shows/movies. You would think that anyone who made plans and preparations to keep ther family safe during hard times would be applauded. I think it's the welfare mentality that pervades our society (and the world) that those "with" should be responsible for those "without." Hogwash! I know too many people who could be preparing now but they're spending all of their money at Starbucks. When the hard times come and their family is in need it is not my responsibility to provide for them. (Even though they may think it is.)


Anybody watching "The Walking Dead"? The one "prepper" on that show was one of the more hateful characters and came to a nasty end...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Well..... I really did like the Ham and Lima beans..AKA...Ham and MF'rs...but that was C rats...still have my first p-38..1959!!


You too huh. My P-38 is hanging on my key chain (1966). I guess I ain't the only one one here that hated the ham and MF'rs in the C-Rat's. I haven't heard that phrase in many years, sure brings back memories. Hey how about those dried out C-Rat cigs? Can you say green eggs and ham? Oh were those just yummy.
The troops today that bitch about MRE's don't have a clue how much better they are than C-Rations. Even the old LRRP's rations were better than the C-Rat's.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> I too bought it, I too was a bit disappointed with it, I mean the guy couldn't figure out how to keep clean, paint a barrel black add water and sun...come back in afternoon dip out warm if not hot water...add soap...scrub...crap... it did have some good points I just can't remember them..it was ok..


Luckly I didn't have to buy it (a waste of good money) one of our group had it and let me read it.
I will have to agree that for a retired Army Col., he definitely didn't have his "poop grouped". I will tell you that as a father I would have moved Heaven and hell to get my Daughter the insulin she needed to survive. I do belive that after looking down the bbl. of a 1911, that pharmisist or Dr. (don't remember which) would have gladly given me what I wanted. :club:
Over all I did not like it and would not reccomend it.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> You too huh. My P-38 is hanging on my key chain (1966). I guess I ain't the only one one here that hated the ham and MF'rs in the C-Rat's. I haven't heard that phrase in many years, sure brings back memories. Hey how about those dried out C-Rat cigs? Can you say green eggs and ham? Oh were those just yummy.
> The troops today that bitch about MRE's don't have a clue how much better they are than C-Rations. Even the old LRRP's rations were better than the C-Rat's.


*Good Laugh OV !! I swear the first c rat I opened had Lucky Strike Greens in it.. and they were yellowed and when I tapped on to pack it ( remember those days??) the tobacco flew out like dust!! quite funny..I also remember the newer ones we got later had either Salem's or Chesterfields and Raleighs..GAG me with my Kbar

One of my fav cartoons in a magazine was several grunts sitting in a crater all smoking , bullets flying overhead, shells blowing up...and one grunt is reading the warning that smoking might be hazardous to ones health!! god I laughed over that one!...*


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *Good Laugh OV !! I swear the first c rat I opened had Lucky Strike Greens in it.. and they were yellowed and when I tapped on to pack it ( remember those days??) the tobacco flew out like dust!! quite funny..I also remember the newer ones we got later had either Salem's or Chesterfields and Raleighs..GAG me with my Kbar
> 
> One of my fav cartoons in a magazine was several grunts sitting in a crater all smoking , bullets flying overhead, shells blowing up...and one grunt is reading the warning that smoking might be hazardous to ones health!! god I laughed over that one!...*


I hear ya HB, I don't remember where I saw it but one of the funniest cartoons was of two grunts sitting in an open bunker with incoming hitting all around them and one grunt says to the other. "Damn dude don't they realize that their rice is boiling over and their fish heads are probably burnt?" I LMAO over that one. 
I guess most folks won't see the humor that we do in cartoons like that unless it's a case of "been there done that" with them.

Over the years I have gotten tired of being asked what I thought about the way the VN war was fought, and if I thought that all of the lives lost were in vain and totally wasted. So I have gotten to where my only answer when questioned about it is "second place sucks".


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Add another P-38 collector to the group. I was looking at mine the other day while recalling fond memories of the delightful food that came with it. 

When you opened the can of compressed bread, it began to rise out of the can like one of those magic tricks. If you placed a piece in the stew serving, it sucked every last drop of moisture out of the stew and just sat there like some monster waiting to suck another life away. However, after a night on the town, I warmed up many a OD colored can on the steam heater in the barracks. For some reason, it didn't taste too bad in my condition.

In the early 1960s, regulations required any supplies over twenty years old had to be consumed or discarded, so the wartime C-rations were served in the mess hall about once a month. They would leave the cigarettes and chocolate packs in a box by the door, and you could help yourself to as many as you wanted. One of the cigarette brands was Wings, but after twenty years they tasted the same as all the rest...terrible! Ditto for the chocolate.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I thought One Second After was pretty good. Yes, it wasn't the most realistic as far as what they were not radily able to figure out, but it did a good job of portraying the desperation that would come from a major EMP. I was really intrigued by the timelines-deaths due to various causes were almost predictable by a doctor. The single most important facet of this book in my household-DW read it and it really opened her eyes. She even got some EMP survival guidebook and read that cover to cover too. It made her realize how vulnerable we are and how bad it could get with no warning. For that, this book was incaluable to me. As for the book itself, I really liked it and would give it a 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

The book was written in my area. Remember neither ONE SECOND AFTER nor ALAS BABYLON were written as survival books. Instead they show what might happen to normal unprepared people when disaster strikes. While cannibalism may be a stretch marauding gangs from the cities is not. Whatever we have, when the chips are down someone will try to take. We can drop a lot of them but when we run out of ammo . . .


----------



## potatoheadman (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the fortune to be able to buy ONE SECOND AFTER in downtown Black Mountain NC. That's where the story is set. It was awesome to read the book after seeing the town, kind of like I was actually in the book. Most everything in the town is as described in the book.

Anyway, I enjoyed the book, and I felt it made some good points. Here's the breakdown of how it compares to other books in my opinion.

The Road- How one unprepared man and his son cope with traveling after SHTF.

Patriots- How a small group of people that are EXTREMELY prepared cope with SHTF, with detailed prepping instructions disguised as fiction.

Lights Out- How a neighborhood that is completely unprepared copes with SHTF.

One Second After- How a whole town that is unprepared is changed during/after SHTF and martial law and being isolated from the rest of the world.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome potatoheadman from a felleow Alabamian. Good synopsis.

*Patriots.* Hard to get through. Need to finish. Made it to Chapter 3 or 4.
*Lights Out.* Enjoyed the plot and the characters made it much more worthwhile. Some good info, not much , but good story. Main threat. Golden Hordes
*One Second After.* Enjoyable and rivetting read. Some good info, once again golden horde attacks
*Apocolype Law 1 and 2.* Lots of tactical blood and guts. Was hard to get into the book in the beginning but picked up.
*The Jakarta Pantemic*. Nice read except for the FOX news and republican bashing. The wife in this book spends all her time in her pajama clueless. Personally I wish the bad guys would have won
*The Walk. * This was WAY WEIRD. This would make a nice teleplay, especially with all the earthquake stuff destroying Los Angeles. I was able to actually follow the trail the character took in Google streatview. The ending with throw you for a loop


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I will now tell my C-rats story. In 1965 I ate c-rats that were packaged before I was born. No matter how hungry I got, I couldn't do the ham and MF's. I couldn't smoke the cigaretts, so I gave them to the Viets.

I lost my P-38 somewhere during one of our relocations, but I still have the dogtags from the VN era along with the ones from Desert Storm.

Food in Desert Storm was better than Vietnam but no one got fat.

I read "One Second After" and re-read it constantly. I used it to wake some friends and family, and it was sucessful. My daughter and I discuss the timelines, and how for a country town, there didn't seem to be a lot of livestock or personal food stores. Think that part might have been a little shaky on research.

My wife is wintering in Florida, and she bought a Rawles book at a flea market and began reading it. She called me a couple of days later and said "You may think we are in good shape, but we have a lot of work to do." What ever is in that book has lit her fuse.

We are in good shape for preps, but there is always more that can be done.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wierd seeing this today. I just picked it up off the shelf and started re-reading it this morning. It is an Eye Opening book for sure.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I really enjoyed (is that the right word?) this book. The writing is very good, the characters are well-portrayed. I think that brings the reader in, makes it easier for the reader to put himself/herself in the characters' shoes and say, 'what would I do in that situation?'

After reading this I gave the book to my husband to read, in hopes of converting him. He's been too busy to read a book lately, but I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've eaten C rats as recently as 2000.how did they keep it fresh 30 years?gamma burst?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I ate the last of the c rats in 93. My leg finally stopped twitching last month. They should serve em in gitmo.....probly get better intel from the muji's after a hearty meal. Speak now or we make you eat more!! I know I would talk!! Why couldn't they just ship us cans ofrefried beans and texas pete??


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

As for C-rats everyone preferred the beanie weenies and hated the sausage. My company assigned a day's rations to three people for whatever meal. I found that I could trade one tin of beanie weenies for two cans of sausage. My secret was to build a fire and roast the sausages on a stick, the smoky flavor and less grease made them edible.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

rickls said:


> *Book Rights for Sale -- Be a Survival Author*
> 
> If you are looking for a proven way to earn money, here is a fun solution. For sale are:
> 
> ...


Hmmm I wonder if this is.....


----------

